# Stromstoßschalter mit SPS ansteuern bedenklich?



## Forumaner (9 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einige 24V-Stromstoßschalter, die ich mit einer SPS ansteuere.
Die Stromstoßschalter haben ja allgemein die Eigenart, dass man zum Umschalten jeweils einen Ein- und einen Ausschaltbefehl à la Taster braucht, damit man keine ED von 100% bekommt.
Meine Stromstoßschalter haben zwei Schließer, den einen nehme ich für die echte Rückmeldung und den anderen für die Schaltung des stromführenden Leiters.
Somit entfällt das Zeitglieder-Programmieren innerhalb der SPS und beim Wechseln eines Stromstoßschalters braucht man sich nicht um die Umschaltzeit kümmern, da ich eine echte Rückmeldung benutze und diese im Programm abfrage.

So weit, so gut...
Das Programm läuft zwar ohne Probleme, nur habe ich bedenken, dass die sehr kurze Umschaltzeit der Stromstoßschalter die Ausgänge der SPS zerstören könnten.
Man sieht nur ein kurzes Aufblitzen der Ausgangs-LED für die Spulenansteuerung, dann geht diese wie gewünscht auch wieder aus.
Ist diese hardware bedingte sehr kurze Ansteuerzeit (wenige ms) des Stromstoßschalters für die Ausgangskarte kritisch?
Habe die Rückwärtsspannung gemessen, die liegt im schlimmsten Fall bei -1,8V beim Umschalten.
Natürlich habe ich parallel zu jeder Spule eine Freilaufdiode einverdrahtet.
Was sagt denn eure  Erfahrung? Spricht etwas dagegen? Oder gibt es eine komfortablere Lösung?
Die Stromstoßschalter werden i.d.R selten geschaltet, d.h. die geben nur einen Stromkreis frei.


```
U     "Taster"
      FP    "pos. Flanke Taster"
      S     "FF Stromstoßschalter"
      U(    
      U     "Rückmeldung"
      FP    "pos. Flanke Rückmeldung"
      O(    
      U     "Rückmeldung"
      FN    "neg. Flanke Rückmeldung"
      )     
      )     
      R     "FF Stromstoßschalter"
      U     "FF Stromstoßschalter"
      =     "Ausgang"
```
Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## the bang 2 (9 August 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass da irgendwas passiert, aber definier doch mal den Begriff selten? Wir haben in der Arbeit (Ausbildung) mal ein Projekt gehabt für nen Prüfstand, da wurden massiv viele Impulse in kurzer Zeit ausgegeben, und das übern nen längeren Zeitraum (ca. eine Woche) passiert is bei uns nix....


----------



## Forumaner (9 August 2007)

Hallo the bang 2,

das Wort "selten" genauer definiert: morgens an, abends aus.
Eventuell auch ein paar Mal mehr am Tag, aber 10 Schaltspiele pro Tag sind da eher das Maximum.
Ich denke zwar auch nicht, dass die Ausgangskarte unter den kurzen Schaltspielen einer Spule leidet, aber ich möchte halt nicht, dass doch eine Möglichkeit besteht, dass so eine simple Schaltung eine teure Karte zerstört.
Nach dem Motto: Lieber vorher fragen als nachher dumm und pleite dastehen! 

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe da keine Bendenken wegen der Einschaltzeit. Eine mögliche Selbstinduktions-Spannung hast du ja durch den Einsatz einer Freilauf-Diode verhindert.

Was schaltest du denn mit dem Eltako ?
Ich kann mich da an eine Pressen-Steuerung erinnern, in der auch ein paar Stromstoss-Schalter eingebaut waren. Mitunter wurden die durch den Maschinenführer handisch umgeschaltet. Das war dann immer toll bei der Fehlersuche (konnte man gar nicht fiinden). Vielleicht solltest du den Spaß doch direkt in der SPS lösen - die kann das schließlich auch ...


----------



## Forumaner (9 August 2007)

Hallo Larry Laffer,

ja, die Ansteuerung könnte ich auch in der SPS lösen, aber ich wollte Energie sparen und bin so zu den Stromstoßschaltern gekommen.
Geschaltet wird entweder je nur ein Licht- oder ein Steckdosenkreis.
In der "Industriewelt" würde ich ein Schütz oder _einfache_ Relais verwenden, aber da die Ansteuerung in häuslicher Umgebung eingesetzt wird, habe ich mich für Stromstoßschalter entschieden.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Junior (10 August 2007)

Hallo Forumaner,

zu bedenken ist bei Deiner Schaltung noch das nach Spannungsausfall
die Schaltzustände erhalten bleiben.
Das kann bei der Beleuchtung schon mal ganz nützlich sein.
Einen ähnlichen Effect mit einer SPS hinzukriegen ist je nach Hersteller 
oder Software garnicht oder nur mit guten Programmierkenntnissen möglich.
Die Einschaltdauer der Spule kannst Du ja eventuel noch etwas Strecken.

Danke für die gute Idee

MfG     Günter.


----------



## mega_ohm (11 August 2007)

Forumaner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einige 24V-Stromstoßschalter, die ich mit einer SPS ansteuere.
> Die Stromstoßschalter haben ja allgemein die Eigenart, dass man zum Umschalten jeweils einen Ein- und einen Ausschaltbefehl à la Taster braucht, damit man keine ED von 100% bekommt.
> ...


Ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen eine "Entstaubungs- Anlage" umgestrickt.
(zykl. Filterreinigung, bei "Normal- Aus" => Nachreinigen, Auto- Stopp für 3min. = Filter reinigen... etc.)
Die Steuerung mit Stromstoßrelais (die Anlage war schon da, nur diese Steuerplatine war abgeraucht) sah gut aus. Ich dachte, ich könnte also eine Mini- Steuerung (KM-easy 412 AC- RC ) aussuchen, mit der ich die Mimik der Ventilsteuerung simuliere. (4 RC Ausgänge)
Mit diesem 'Hardware'- Stromstoßrelais funktionierte meine Steuerung genau solange, bis der 1. Spielmatz (so ein Trottel findet sich schneller, als man glaubt) mal den Schaltkasten öffnete und auf dieses 'Gnöbsche' auf dem Eltako drückte. Danach war die Welt verdreht.

Ich würde mich nie!! wieder darauf einlassen, hardware-Relais (Stromstoßrelais) über eine Software auszuwerten. Ich hatte -zig Merker
für dieses "verkac**e " Eltako. Wenn man sich damit richtig beschäftigt hat, konnte man 'mein superdurchdachtes schönes Progi' früher oder später ins Nirvana schicken.
Das Schöne daran war, daß sich dieser "Einfalts- Pinsel" wenigstens gefreut hat, wenn ich wieder mit dem 'Rum-Programmieren' beschäftigt war. Es wurde irgendwann sowas, wie ein 'Hase und Igel'- Spiel....
UND ICH HABE GEWONNEN !!!  



> So weit, so gut...
> Das Programm läuft zwar ohne Probleme, nur habe ich bedenken, dass die sehr kurze Umschaltzeit der Stromstoßschalter die Ausgänge der SPS zerstören könnten.
> Man sieht nur ein kurzes Aufblitzen der Ausgangs-LED für die Spulenansteuerung, dann geht diese wie gewünscht auch wieder aus.
> Ist diese hardware bedingte sehr kurze Ansteuerzeit (wenige ms) des Stromstoßschalters für die Ausgangskarte kritisch?


Ich verwende dafür Koppelrelais... für eine Spule [Magnetventile..] sollten 5A reichen. (z.B. Luetze http://www.luetze.de/index.php?id=14&country=54&L=0&no_cache=1&cname=Deutschland)
Für schnelle Schaltungen gibt es auch elektronische Relais mit den gleichen Parametern.



> Natürlich habe ich parallel zu jeder Spule eine Freilaufdiode einverdrahtet.


Genialer Gedanke



> Was sagt denn eure Erfahrung? Spricht etwas dagegen? Oder gibt es eine komfortablere Lösung?
> Die Stromstoßschalter werden i.d.R selten geschaltet, d.h. die geben nur einen Stromkreis frei.


 
Die "schreibfaulste" und damit schönste Lösung für ein "Software"- Stromstoßrelais habe ich von einer "föniglichen" Hoheit gelesen....
 

Leider funzt das in s5 noch nicht...


----------



## Junior (11 August 2007)

Hallo Mega Ohm,

da hast Du nun in dein Programm so viele schöne Merker eingebaut 
und hast den wichtigsten vergessen, nämlich den Hardwaremerker
vom Stromstoßrelay.
Wie Forumaner schon erwähnt hat benutzt er den 2. Kontakt seines
Eltako um der SPS zu sagen wie die Schaltstellung ist.
Wenn jetzt seine übereifrige Frau, oder der hilfreiche Nachbar 
an dem Eltako rumspielen ist seine Steuerung jederzeit auf dem Laufenden
und auch ein armer Programierer kann nicht aufs Glatteis geführt werden.

@Larry Laffer
_Was schaltest du denn mit dem Eltako ?_
_Ich kann mich da an eine Pressen-Steuerung erinnern, in der auch ein paar Stromstoss-Schalter eingebaut waren. Mitunter wurden die durch den Maschinenführer handisch umgeschaltet. Das war dann immer toll bei der Fehlersuche (konnte man gar nicht finden). Vielleicht solltest du den Spaß doch direkt in der SPS lösen - die kann das schließlich auch ..._

Wahrscheinlich wußte auch bei dieser Anlage die SPS nicht was
die Stromstoss-Schalter wirklich machen.
Man kann diese Schaltung wohl fast als Master-Slave bezeichnen.
Und der Meister sollte doch wohl wissen was seine Sklaven gerade machen.

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Forumaner (11 August 2007)

Hallo Junior, hallo mega_ohm,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden! 



Junior schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist bei Deiner Schaltung noch das nach Spannungsausfall die Schaltzustände erhalten bleiben.
> Das kann bei der Beleuchtung schon mal ganz nützlich sein.
> Die Einschaltdauer der Spule kannst Du ja eventuel noch etwas Strecken.


Für Beleuchtung bzw. Steckdosenkreise im privaten Bereich halte ich Stromstoßschalter für sehr gelungen. Stichwort: Stromsparen, da der Haltestrom entfällt!
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, _merken_ sich die Stromstoßschalter auch bei Spannungsausfall den Zustand.
Und wenn dieser Effekt nicht gewünscht ist, kann man ja noch eine Abfrage in der SPS machen, wenn diese nach Spannungswiederkehr hochläuft und prüft, welche Stromstoßschalter aktiv sind, aber nicht aktiv sein dürfen, und schaltet diese Stromstoßschalter aus.
Darum habe ich auch darauf geachtet, dass mir die Stromstoßschalter eine echte Rückmeldung ausgeben können, sprich einen zweiten Kontakt haben!
Außerdem hast du Recht, ich kann in der SPS die Einschaltdauer strecken. Rückmeldung abfragen und bei Änderung einen Timer starten, der dann zum Schluss das Relais schaltet.
Wenn es nicht wirklich nötig ist, spare ich mir lieber den Timer, aber gute Idee!



mega_ohm schrieb:


> Mit diesem 'Hardware'- Stromstoßrelais funktionierte meine Steuerung genau solange, bis der 1. Spielmatz (so ein Trottel findet sich schneller, als man glaubt) mal den Schaltkasten öffnete und auf dieses 'Gnöbsche' auf dem Eltako drückte. Danach war die Welt verdreht.
> Ich würde mich nie!! wieder darauf einlassen, hardware-Relais (Stromstoßrelais) über eine Software auszuwerten. Ich hatte -zig Merker
> für dieses "verkac**e " Eltako.
> 
> ...



@mega_ohm: Wären alte Stromstoßschalter mit nur einem Kontakt vorhanden, würde ich gar nicht eine gefühlte Auswertung machen. Das ist viel zu gewagt!
Und wenn es nicht anders möglich ist, muss darauf geachtet werden, dass man auf gar keinen Fall die Stromstoßschalter manuell betätigen kann, denn Trottel findet man wirklich viel schneller als gedacht!
Wie Junior schon richtig geschrieben hat, weiß das Programm mit der Abfrage des zweiten Kontaktes, in welcher Stellung das Relais wirklich steht und mein Nachbar kann das Programm nicht durcheinander bringen.

Nachteilig zur Hardware kann ich nur sagen, dass man zwei Eingänge und einen Ausgang für einen Stromstoßschalter braucht.
Auf Kosten der Überschaubarkeit könnte man die Schaltzustände der Stromstoßschalter multiplexen und in der SPS wieder demultiplexen, aber das wird in einem Fehlerfall echt lustig, wenn man vorher keine Tabelle mit den Zustandscodes erstellt hat!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## mega_ohm (12 August 2007)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo Mega Ohm,
> 
> da hast Du nun in dein Programm so viele schöne Merker eingebaut
> und hast den wichtigsten vergessen, nämlich den Hardwaremerker
> ...


 
*....und hast den wichtigsten vergessen*

Habe ich nicht !!! :twisted: 

Ich habe den Schaltzustand des Eltakos (ON / OFF) auf 'meine' KM- easy geführt.
In 99% hat es funktioniert, *zu 1%* aber eben nicht.
(Weil eben irgendjemand die mech. Betätigung dieser Schalter wahrnahm.)
Ich hatte dieses Relais mittels Software ja auch angesteuert.....  und irgendwie lief das nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte...

_Schlußendlich: Eltako raus, nur noch Software über KM....  funzt perfekt. _

Wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und mir eine Tüte Milch kaufe, erwarte ich, daß da MILCH drinn ist. Hundertprozentig.... einfach nur Milch.

Es reicht mir nicht, wenn es *meistens immer* funktioniert.

Ich hatte längerfristig Probleme, die (alte) Hardware mittels Kleinststeuerung (es sind die Eingänge/ Ausgänge und selbst Merker limitiert) in ein definiertes Verhalten zu bringen, und habe die Steuerung deshalb umgestellt.

Mehr gibt es dazu aus meiner Sicht erstmal nicht zu schreiben.....


----------



## mega_ohm (12 August 2007)

Ich möchte mal die Ausgangslage der Diskussion 'hervorkramen' !!!



Forumaner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einige 24V-Stromstoßschalter, die ich mit einer SPS ansteuere.
> Die Stromstoßschalter haben ja allgemein die Eigenart, dass man zum Umschalten jeweils einen Ein- und einen Ausschaltbefehl à la Taster braucht,[/code]Gruß,
> Forumaner


 
Ich wollte 'nur' auf eventl. entstehende Probleme hinweisen.

Ich habe 'Lehrzeit' für Steuerungen, deren Funktion ich nur aus E-Plänen
entnehmen konnte, zur Genüge verbraten...

Ich würde nie wieder auf einer bestehenden Steuerung 'aufsetzen', die, mir persönlich Bekannte, oder ich nicht selbst >gestrickt< habe.
(Steuerungen, deren Grundüberlegungen mir unbekannt sind)


----------



## Junior (12 August 2007)

Aber Hallo,

wenn der Schaltzustand des Eltakos über einen zweiten Kontakt an die SPS rückgemeldet wird kann ruhig jemand die Handbetätigung schalten.
Die Sps merkt es ja und wenn das Programm, oder in diesem Fall der Programierer das in seine Struktur mit eingebaut hat kann garnichts schiefgehen.

Das mußte einfach nochmal gesagt werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














MfG Günter.


----------



## Rudi (12 August 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und mir eine Tüte Milch kaufe, erwarte ich, daß da MILCH drinn ist. Hundertprozentig.... einfach nur Milch.


 
Erwarten kann man viel. Was drin ist weist Du und ich nicht.


----------



## Forumaner (12 August 2007)

Hallo!



Junior schrieb:


> wenn der Schaltzustand des Eltakos über einen zweiten Kontakt an die SPS rückgemeldet wird kann ruhig jemand die Handbetätigung schalten.
> Die Sps merkt es ja und wenn das Programm, oder in diesem Fall der Programierer das in seine Struktur mit eingebaut hat kann garnichts schiefgehen.


Ich bekomme sehr schön auf meinem Monitor visualisiert, in welcher Stellung der Stromstoßschalter steht!
Betätigt werden darf der Stromstoßschalter per Hand, mit externe Taster oder per TouchDisplay. Der SPS ist es egal, wie der SSS umgeschaltet wird, vorausgesetzt, man hat einen zweiten Kontakt zur Verfügung, der eine _echte_ Rückmeldung ausgibt.
Junior, ich glaube, spätestens jetzt sollte es jeder verstanden haben! 

Generell gebe ich mega_ohm aber Recht, dass das Hantieren mit Stromstoßschaltern in der Industrie eine gewagte Sache ist. Wenn man nicht alles mit allem _verriegelt und verrammelt_, kommen die Probleme schneller als man programmieren kann. Solche Programme sind für eine Störungssuche wohl sehr komplex und um schnell einen Fehler zu finden viel zu kompliziert. Darum würde ich in der Industriewelt auf ein Schütz zurückgreifen, da sieht man nämlich, ob ein Ausgang auch wirklich high ist, wenn dieser high sein soll und gibt nicht nur eine Art Impuls aus!
Für Licht- und Steckdosenkreise im privaten und im industriellen Bereich halte ich Stromstoßschalter für empfehlenswert, besonders im privaten Bereich, weil man damit so einiges an Strom sparen kann, da SSS keinen Haltestrom benötigen.
In einer Steuerung halte ich SSS für nicht zuverlässig und fehleranfällig _(kommt aber auch auf das Programm an)_, da sollten immer Koppelrelais/Optokoppler/Schütze benutzt werden.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## mega_ohm (13 August 2007)

Junior schrieb:


> Aber Hallo,
> 
> wenn der Schaltzustand des Eltakos über einen zweiten Kontakt an die SPS rückgemeldet wird kann ruhig jemand die Handbetätigung schalten.
> Die Sps merkt es ja und wenn das Programm, oder in diesem Fall der Programierer das in seine Struktur mit eingebaut hat kann garnichts schiefgehen.
> ...


Ist die Ausgangslage (die Steuerung, die man programmieren kann) klar ???

Ich schreibe, daß ich mit Kleinststeuerungen, die irgendwelche Funktionen
"nachsimulieren", einen mittleren Schiffbruch erlitten habe.
Um *Es* zu konkretisieren... (mal in die "Alt-Anlage-E-Pläne" schauen, siehe Anhang)
Mit jeder s7-2xx hätte ich diese Probleme sicher nie gekannt.

Kleinststeuerungen (LOGO, KM-easy) haben aber das Problem, daß man sie nicht beliebig erweitern kann. Es fehlt entweder an Eingängen, Ausgängen oder an verfügbaren Merkern. Bevor man Leute mit Sätzen a la "
_Die Sps merkt es ja und wenn das Programm, oder in diesem Fall der Programierer das in seine Struktur mit eingebaut hat kann garnichts schiefgehen." _disqualifiziert,_ sollte man sich über die Problematik einen Überblick verschaffen._

Ich hatte meine Probleme mit KM-easy beschrieben, weil ich geglaubt hatte, das recht einfach aussehende Aufgaben manchmal sehr enervierend sein können.
Natürlich hat der Eröffner des Stranges keine verwendete Hardware beschrieben... (ich kann einfache Sachen lesen !!!)

Ich finde, daß es helfen kann, wenn man bekannte Probleme ausschließen kann. Deswegen hatte ich von Kleinststeuerungen und der Verbindung mit Stromstoß-Relais und mehreren "kleinen anderen Sachen" abgeraten.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen....:
ICH habe mein Problem mit dieser Enstaubung gelöst (Mit einer KM- easy),
mit allen Spielerchen von gelangweilten Arbeitnehmern. Ich habe dieses Eltako einfach aus der Steuerung entsorgt ... und die Anlage ist durch die EU- Zertifizierung locker durch gekommen.

Leider sind nur 5 Uploads zulässig.

Für einfach nur EIN/AUS gibt es sicher viele Möglichkeiten, bei denen ich nicht einmal über eine Steuerung nachdenken würde.
Die komplette Nachbildung der Funktionen aus den E- Plänen kann Grenzen von Kleinststeuerungen sehr schnell sprengen, auch wenn es erstmal gar nicht so dramatisch aussieht.


----------



## TommyG (13 August 2007)

Moin,

'Es reicht mir nicht, wenn es *meistens immer* funktioniert.'

1000%ACK !!

Womit wir wieder bei unseren 'Hauptarbeitgebern' wären: Herr Eigentlich und Dr. Mal eben.....

Der SSS mit Rückmeldung im privaten Bereich: Gute Idee, auch wenn ich denke, dass die Visu und die Steuerung evtl. mehr frisst, als die Lösung in Klappertechnik, aber egal: Spielen ist schön und gibt Erfahrung !!

Das man 'die shice rausreist und es direkt richtig und komplett' macht, kann ich A) nur bestätigen und kommt B) hoffentlich bald auf mich zu...

Es sind zwar in dem Kasten keine Elatckos drin, dafür aber 5 Zeitrelais die in 'Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge' 'VPS'- programmiert sind. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das über ne Kleinsteuerung machen, aber das ist das Spielzeug vom DiplIng, daher muss man da wohl noch ein paar mal auf die Schnauze fallen, hihihi...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Forumaner (13 August 2007)

Hallo TommyG!



TommyG schrieb:


> Der SSS mit Rückmeldung im privaten Bereich: Gute Idee, auch wenn ich denke, dass die Visu und die Steuerung evtl. mehr frisst, als die Lösung in Klappertechnik, aber egal: Spielen ist schön und gibt Erfahrung !!



Die Visu steuert den EIN/AUS-Befehl mit einem Merker, Rückmeldung auf den Bildschirm ist auch ein Merker. Also kein großer Aufwand.
Man könnte, um Ressourcen innerhalb der SPS zu schonen, die Ansteuerung des SSS auch mit ein wenig Lötkolbenerfahrung lösen, aber für mich geht es erst einmal um den SPS-Lerneffekt _(das Programm mit elektronischen Bauteilen umzusetzen ist keine große Hürde)_.
Und im privaten Bereich möchte ich die SPS auch nicht _langweilen_, weil noch genügend Ressourcen vorhanden sind! 

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## forellengarten (26 August 2010)

da ich auch mit dem gedanken "Stromstoßrelais" für eine Haussteuerung spiele würde mich mal interessieren, welches Relais dazu Verwendung finden kann. Schließlich müssen 230VAC sicher von 24VDC getrennt sein.

Ein anderer Vorteil der Stromstoßrelais wäre meiner Meinung nach, daß diese auch über die installierten Schalter angesteuert werden könne, und so auch bei Ausfall der Steuerung die Lichter wie gewohnt geschaltet werden können (ohne SPS-Funktionalitäten)....


----------



## Sarek (26 August 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> da ich auch mit dem gedanken "Stromstoßrelais" für eine Haussteuerung spiele würde mich mal interessieren, welches Relais dazu Verwendung finden kann. Schließlich müssen 230VAC sicher von 24VDC getrennt sein.
> 
> Ein anderer Vorteil der Stromstoßrelais wäre meiner Meinung nach, daß diese auch über die installierten Schalter angesteuert werden könne, und so auch bei Ausfall der Steuerung die Lichter wie gewohnt geschaltet werden können (ohne SPS-Funktionalitäten)....


 
Hallo,

ich bin auch gerade dabei meine Haussteuerung zu planen.
Als Stromstoßrelais für Beleuchtung und schaltbare Steckdosen 
habe ich vor Finder 20.22.9.024.4000 einzusetzen.
(EAN:  8012823116464)

Steuerspannung 24V DC
2 Schliesser

Gibts z.B. bei Voelkner für 11,45EUR


----------



## forellengarten (26 August 2010)

Sarek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch gerade dabei meine Haussteuerung zu planen.
> Als Stromstoßrelais für Beleuchtung und schaltbare Steckdosen
> ...


 
Ja, ich löse mich auch immer mehr vom einfachen Relais zugunsten des Stromstoß-Relais. Aber sag mal, wie ist das mit dem 24V-Schaltkontakt, wenn gleich "nebenan" 230V geschaltet wird - ist das sicherheitstechnisch unbedenklich. Ich meine nach DINxyz, das ist nämlich nicht mein Fachgebiet. Am Finder-Datenblatt finde ich dazu nicht explizit eine Angabe.


----------



## Sarek (26 August 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> Ja, ich löse mich auch immer mehr vom einfachen Relais zugunsten des Stromstoß-Relais. Aber sag mal, wie ist das mit dem 24V-Schaltkontakt, wenn gleich "nebenan" 230V geschaltet wird - ist das sicherheitstechnisch unbedenklich. Ich meine nach DINxyz, das ist nämlich nicht mein Fachgebiet. Am Finder-Datenblatt finde ich dazu nicht explizit eine Angabe.



Das wird in der Industrie oft bei Leistungsschützen oder auch Hilfsschützen so gemacht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es damit ein Normen-Problem geben sollte.


----------



## edison (26 August 2010)

Ich mag diese Relais
http://www.finder-relais.net/de/finder-relais-serie-4C.pdf
Damit hat man auch bei Steuerungsausfall die Möglichkeit den entsprechenden Stromkreis von Hand zu versorgen.
Sind auch erheblich leiser wie die Installationsrelais / Eltakos

Stromaufnahme hab ich gemessen - liegt bei 23mA (incl. gesteckter LED)
Passen in einen Installationsverteiler und kosten ca. 8EUR

Für den Preisunterschied von ca. 3€ gibts mindestens 15kWh vom Versorger.
Das dauert Jahre bis sich das rechnet

Und klappt ohne Verriegelungsorgie, Timer oder Rückmeldeeingängen.
Für EVGs besser 4 als Kontaktmaterial nehmen - sonst kleben die Kontakte


----------



## forellengarten (27 August 2010)

Sarek schrieb:


> Das wird in der Industrie oft bei Leistungsschützen oder auch Hilfsschützen so gemacht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es damit ein Normen-Problem geben sollte.


 
ich habe dazu mal beim hersteller nachgefragt und folgende info erhalten (für den fall daß das jemand interessiert):

...
vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Es gibt mehrere Dinge zu beachten:
Es ist möglich an einem Kontakt 230 V und an dem zweiten Kontakt 24 VDC zu Schalten, allerdings liegt keine Sichere Trennung nach VDE 0106 vor - siehe auch die beigefügten technischen Erläuterungen (Seite 5-6).
Anwendungshinweis zu max. Ansteuerdauer: Es wird empfohlen bei einer längeren Einschaltzeit als 20 Minuten zur besseren Ventilation einen Abstand von 9 mm zu den benachbarten Bauelementen einzuhalten, oder 50% ED bei einer Einschaltdauer von 10 Minuten nicht zu überschreiten! Die Einschaltdauer beträgt maximal 1 Stunde (nach EN 60669) da es sich ja um einen Stromstoss-Schalter - bleibt nach Abschalten der Steuerspannung in der jeweils letzten Schaltstellung - handelt.  ...


----------



## S5-Bastler (27 August 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Für den Preisunterschied von ca. 3€ gibts mindestens 15kWh vom Versorger.
> Das dauert Jahre bis sich das rechnet


Und die zusätzlich nötige DI Baugruppe bei den Stromstroßschaltern für die Überwachung kostet ja auch Geld und braucht auch Strom.


----------



## forellengarten (27 August 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Relais
> http://www.finder-relais.net/de/finder-relais-serie-4C.pdf
> Damit hat man auch bei Steuerungsausfall die Möglichkeit den entsprechenden Stromkreis von Hand zu versorgen.
> Sind auch erheblich leiser wie die Installationsrelais / Eltakos
> ...


 
tendiere mit dem ganzen hin und her nun doch auch zu deinem Relais. Mit dem Wechselkontakt hat es ja auch den Vorteil, daß Verbraucher, die fast immer "EIN" sind, am "normally closed" gehängt werden können, andere am "normally open", was wiederum bei SPS-Ausfall ein Vorteil sein kann (z.B alle Steckdosen gehen in die Ruhestellung "EIN"). Wie sieht es jedoch mit der Wärmeentwicklung bei diesen Relais aus. Edison, hast du Erfahrung mit der Wärmeentwicklung bei diesen Relais? Ist die kritsich bei einer größeren Anzahl von Relais?


----------



## edison (27 August 2010)

> Edison, hast du Erfahrung mit der Wärmeentwicklung bei diesen Relais? Ist die kritsich bei einer größeren Anzahl von Relais?


Ich habe bei mir einen Hager Univers Z verbaut.
Nach Deiner Frage bin ich aber neugierig geworden und hab mal nachgemessen (bisher nur mal mittels Handauflegen kontrolliert )
Gleich über der Reihe mit 12 ständig eingeschalteten Finder 4C Relais leigt die Temperatur bei 31°C.
(26°C Umgebungstemperatur)
Die Speed7 auf dem Bild hat mittlerweile auch eine Abdeckung bekommen, gemessen habe ich unterhalb der mittleren Abdeckung mittig über den Relais unter den E/A Baugruppen.
Interessant wäre sicherlich mal die Gesamtstromaufnahme der Steuerung - aber hinterher werd ich noch geizig und will Sparen


----------



## forellengarten (30 August 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir einen Hager Univers Z verbaut.
> Nach Deiner Frage bin ich aber neugierig geworden und hab mal nachgemessen (bisher nur mal mittels Handauflegen kontrolliert )
> Gleich über der Reihe mit 12 ständig eingeschalteten Finder 4C Relais leigt die Temperatur bei 31°C.
> (26°C Umgebungstemperatur)
> ...


 

schöner Schaltschrank, gefällt mir!

Auch wenn ich noch immer stark hin und hergerissen bin möchte ich für alle mitlesenden noch die Info von Finder posten bzgl. max. Einschaltdauer, min. Abstände, Leistung, Wärmeentwicklung etc. von "normalen" Relais. Explizit hatte ich nach der von Edison vorgeschlagenen Variante gefragt und folgende Info erhalten:

...
es spricht nichts dagegen die Serie 4C mit 100% ED (100 %
Einschaltdauer) zu betreiben! Allerdings sollte man - um eine gewisse "Luftzirkulation" zu ermöglichen - einen Abstand von 3 Millimetern zwischen den einzelnen Bauteilen halten. Die Bemessungsleistung der Spule liegt bei ca. 1,2 W (AC-Spule) und bei 0,5 W (DC-Spule). Wichtig ist natürlich auch, die Einhaltung der max. Umgebungstemperatur von 70°C!
Anlage: Datenblatt der Serie 4C
--
Mit freundlichen Grüßen....


----------



## edison (30 August 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man - um eine gewisse "Luftzirkulation" zu ermöglichen - einen Abstand von 3 Millimetern zwischen den einzelnen Bauteilen halten.


 
Diesen Abstand haben die Relais bereits durch die Sockel - trotzdem passen in jede Reihe 13 Relais rein.


----------



## forellengarten (6 Oktober 2010)

eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein bipolares, bistabiles Relais. Was man benötigt wären 2 Digitalausgänge, wodurch die Spule umgepolt werden kann. Leider finde ich überhaupt keine derartigen Relais. Gibt es da jemand von euch der davon Ahnung hat welches Produkt diese Anforderungen erfüllen könnte?


----------



## forellengarten (12 Oktober 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Relais
> http://www.finder-relais.net/de/finder-relais-serie-4C.pdf
> Damit hat man auch bei Steuerungsausfall die Möglichkeit den entsprechenden Stromkreis von Hand zu versorgen.
> Sind auch erheblich leiser wie die Installationsrelais / Eltakos
> ...


 
Edison, noch eine Frage dazu: läßt sich das Relais im Handbetrieb in einer Stellung rasten oder bleibt es nur so lange wie der Taster gedrückt ist?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2010)

forellengarten schrieb:


> Edison, noch eine Frage dazu: läßt sich das Relais im Handbetrieb in einer Stellung rasten oder bleibt es nur so lange wie der Taster gedrückt ist?



Blockierbare Prüftaste heisst bei Binder, dass du die Taste in Ein-Stellung feststellen kannst. Ich verwende Finder-Relais für Ansteuerung meiner Rolladenmotoren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

